# No Advil or Motrin 10 days before FNA?



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

The lab called tonight to make sure I don't take Ibuprofin for at least 7-10 days before FNA. I was wondering why? I can understand Asprin, because it's a blood thinner.
Can anyone explain? My FNA is next weds. 7:30am~11:00am....that seems looong. Ew.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't know about the ibuprofin, but I agree that 7:30 to 11:00 seems long for the FNA. The procedure itself won't take that long - mine was under an hour, and they went in 5 times. Maybe they're giving you a wide window because they aren't certain when the procedure will actually take place. ??


----------



## struggling (Aug 31, 2011)

Ibuprofen can also cause bleeding, so it is usually recommended to abstain for up to a week before any "surgical" procedures like biopsies, etc.

Good luck with your FNA. I have a feeling there will be one soon in my future as well. :hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Christinals said:


> The lab called tonight to make sure I don't take Ibuprofin for at least 7-10 days before FNA. I was wondering why? I can understand Asprin, because it's a blood thinner.
> Can anyone explain? My FNA is next weds. 7:30am~11:00am....that seems looong. Ew.


Salicylates affect the thyroid. Big time! They are goitrogenic.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1062780/pdf/jcinvest00344-0059.pdf

http://ukpmc.ac.uk/articles/PMC1062780/reload=0;jsessionid=234218CEA62F628A8721935EBA4ED1A8


----------



## MIMAZOLCIAK (Aug 3, 2011)

Ibuprofen can cause thinning of the blood. 
Good luck !


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

MIMAZOLCIAK said:


> Ibuprofen can cause thinning of the blood.
> Good luck !


That too! LOL! I forgot!


----------



## Alaina (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi Christinals,

I just returned from my fna and I had been taking Mortrin all week. Can you tell me if this will screw up the test results?! That would really stink if I went through all of this and the results not be accurate. I had no idea I couldn't take Mortrin. The doctor only told me not to take asprin. Now I feel foolish.

Thanks,
Alaina

PS The FNA was a sinch! Very easy. A little pain but no big deal. Good luck.


----------

